# Pentacon 135mm f/2.8



## elrafo (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello there,

I am excited to try one of these lenses with an adapter on my Digital SLR, the only thing is that I can find a few different models on ebay and can't make my choice...
There are the PRESET series (16blades iris) and the MULTICOATED (MC) that is a more recent version I guess, but 8 blades...
I also found another version from poland that looks really vintage but I don't know which one is the sharpest and cleanest at maximum aperture!

any Ideas?

thanks!


----------



## Early (Feb 4, 2009)

elrafo said:


> any Ideas?
> 
> thanks!


Just one!  Get all 3!  They can't cost too much.  Then you can run your experiment and tell us.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 4, 2009)

I hear better reports from the newer models.  The bokeh, even with 9 blades is indistinguishable from the 16 blade ones... but the sensitivity to flare is way better on the newer ones and sharpness is a little better.

I am not Pentax guy, but I know a few and this is what they tell me.  If they are lying... I am lying.


----------



## Enough Already (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the coating is very important on any lens so the SMC lenses would have to be at the top of the list, even if they show a little wear as a little missing paint is not going to make you take a bad photo. Just be careful with adaptors. Some of those lenses even come with one. Some are thicker than others. The thin ones are prefered and are cheap as chips anyway. I'd be interest in how you go too.


----------

